# Need total show off cabinet



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 28, 2012)

My friend wants to show off between his group so he wants an cabinet to which he can add lots of lights(i will help him in this task), so please suggest something in 2-3k that has awesome looks+ lots of space to add new fans and led strips. Can he get usb 3 in it?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

try source 210 elite or even corsair carbide 200R.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

For show off - you ll need something with a side window panel.
I would suggest a CM elite 431 and adding led strips/fans and cfls into it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

^^
i guess there is a version of source 210 which comes with a side panel window but not sure about that.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

In that case - ur friend should get whatevers cheaper (source with side panel window and cm 431) and invest the saved money in modding.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanx alot guys... Will suggest these to my friend. Rest is his choice


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2012)

Antec X1 for show offs at that budget.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

get a tin ka dabba...
strip away the metals..
keep the frame..
paint it..
use plexi glass as side panels and stuff...


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 29, 2012)

Take a look at new Cooler Master K380....
Theitdepot - Cooler Master K380 USB 3.0 With Side Window ATX Mid Tower Computer Case For APAC Only (RC-K380-KWN1)
it has 1 USB 3.0 port and a transparent side window....Its a new budget gaming chassis from Cooler Master.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

CoolerMaster Elite 430 is another good option..
Best option is open bench setup.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 for both CM K380 and open bench setup.

@rajat giri,
btw good find buddy.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

@sumonpathak i was gonna try the samething with my tin ka dabba cabby... Nice idea... But my friend want to spend money, he wont understand. Thanx for the idea.

@all k380 looks good too, but i'm struck between 7fans of nzxt source and 4 fans of k380.

Btw open bench setup means the setup suggested by sumonpathak?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

Open bench 
*i.imgur.com/q1BVH.jpg


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome... You sir, have inspired me... M surely gonna do it now. But how do you cope up with dust? Domt say regular cleaning


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

err....regular cleaning...u can more present pic in my FB profile 
Or PM me...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

How to cut the iron sheet if needed?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

erm...lathe? or plasma cutting XD


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 29, 2012)

@sukesh1090 Thanks...My friend bought that chassis recently.Its the best option for budget gaming right now.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

Something that can be done at home? Nai toh lathe machine toh colg mein padi hai 

@rajat thanx alot for the suggestion dude... Sent the two choices to my friend, cm k380 and nzxt source 210 elite.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> But how do you cope up with dust? Domt say regular cleaning



Is that you call clean setup? 
It's dusty!!


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes i know its dusty, but i asked cause it is more prone to dust than the normal cabinet, i dont want mine to look dusty

But the mobo in pic looks fine to me, or it looks fine just to me?

But the mobo in pic looks fine to me, or it looks fine just to me?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 30, 2012)

@sumonpathak,
bro,did you get those SATA cables with your mobo or you bought it separately?
if you bought it separately where did you get those?
thanks.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

got them with my mobo..they are standard cables provided with ROG


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^oh ok thanks.they look nice.


----------

